# Anyone Interested?



## StratoBimmer (Nov 17, 2011)

2008 Ducati 1098S for $12,500. So I'm not sure if this is where I could post this but I figured I'd throw it out there and see what happens. I have my 2008 Ducati 1098S and I have to offload it. Anyone interested? I have attached the CycleTrader ad for all the info. PM me or Email me if you want more info or you're interested in the bike. Thanks everyone!

Ride safe.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

sweet bike, you might try over on speedzilla


----------



## StratoBimmer (Nov 17, 2011)

How about $12k? Does that do anything for anyone?


----------

